# winny and joint pain tips?



## jimm (Jul 26, 2012)

my mate raj is currently cruising on test e 300mg a week and has been foing that for about 7 weeks now and has decided to run winny tabs at 50mg a day  for a couple of weeks hes about a week and a bit in and is noticing some joint pains in his elbows he told me its more on his right then left and his is right handed so thinks it could just be coinsidental and maybe hes just done something to it at work maybe? but had heard rumours about winny drying out your joints and sinse he has no tinternet hes asked me to post this for him!

this is his first time running winny hes just looking to cut up in the summer and he recons this although mild cycle will be a great choice for him accomonied by a good diet of course... 

anyway all hes taking at the mo is fish oil caps 


they contain (per cap):

cod liver oil 1,000mg
EPA 110mg
DHA 100mg
total omega 3 fatty acids 240mg

vit a 2664 iu
vit d 200iu




how many of these caps should he be taking hes popping about 4 a day a the min?

is there anything else that could help with the ol joints he has a bad knee aswell but that doesnt seem to be giving him any grief (so far)......




many thanks you guys!


----------



## jimm (Jul 27, 2012)

bump help raj out


----------



## nby (Jul 27, 2012)

Joint pain is normal with winny. Some people get it, others dont. Either stop or suck it up and continue. He could switch to var, better effect / less sides if run high enough (80-100mg) - only downside is the price.


----------



## jimm (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks buddy^^

he said he will stick it out its nothing unbearlable and is not there 24/7 but hes liking the winny so far at 50mg a day is looking more cut then ever combined with his good diet! so wont be swithching to var... maybe next cut cycle.. this cycle is very mild but is working well for him.

he thinking tren and clen next one.


----------



## the_predator (Jul 27, 2012)

Glucosimine Chondriton and MSM have worked wonders for me in the past while on winny.


----------



## brundel (Jul 27, 2012)

Running some test with it usually helps.
Cut back on any AI use.
Fish oil, msm, glucosamine and chondroitin may help but they dont address the real issue which is likely that estro is super low.
Win can be SUPER anti estrogenic for some and if your not running test concurrent in the cycle estro can bottom out leading to joint pain.


----------



## DOBE (Jul 27, 2012)

brundel said:


> running some test with it usually helps.
> Cut back on any ai use.
> Fish oil, msm, glucosamine and chondroitin may help but they dont address the real issue which is likely that estro is super low.
> Win can be super anti estrogenic for some and if your not running test concurrent in the cycle estro can bottom out leading to joint pain.


very good point! May be thats why my joint pain was outrageous when i ran it with test, mast,and tren.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 27, 2012)

How long are you runnin it for? I've been very curious about winny and almost through it at the end of my last cycle but just ran my tren as long as I could stand. The joint pain scares me cuz my right shoulders pretty fucked up


----------



## jimm (Jul 27, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Glucosimine Chondriton and MSM have worked wonders for me in the past while on winny.



thanks bud did have some dispersable glucosamine and chondroitin tablets lying about but cant find it will pick up some tomoro! whats msm tho?



brundel said:


> Running some test with it usually helps.
> Cut back on any AI use.
> Fish oil, msm, glucosamine and chondroitin may help but they dont address the real issue which is likely that estro is super low.
> Win can be SUPER anti estrogenic for some and if your not running test concurrent in the cycle estro can bottom out leading to joint pain.



thanks mate you always got good advise! regarding estro was running arimidex 0.5 EOD dropped it and seem to feel better in general without it! im guessing it was over kill will be getting bloods after cycle! oh and incase you missed it is beeing ran with a mild dose of test (test e 300mg per week)


----------



## jimm (Jul 27, 2012)

longworthb said:


> How long are you runnin it for? I've been very curious about winny and almost through it at the end of my last cycle but just ran my tren as long as I could stand. The joint pain scares me cuz my right shoulders pretty fucked up




funny you say that was going to run tren but decided to leave it for now and just go on a light cycle, trens crazy! 

i get a slight "twinge" in my left shoulder performing some exercises mainly db raises or bb rasises.. i keep saying to my self im going to get it looked at with deep tissue messages or something of the sort.. before it gets worse.. 

oh and only running it for about 5-6 weeks dont like running orals for any longer getting blood test on liver tomoro to check were its at!



DOBE said:


> very good point! May be thats why my joint pain was outrageous when i ran it with test, mast,and tren.



sorry bro but how does this realte to brundels post i mean he recomends using test and dropping the a.i yet u say you were using test anyway? i take it you are reffering to the a.i use...


----------



## brundel (Jul 27, 2012)

DOBE said:


> very good point! May be thats why my joint pain was outrageous when i ran it with test, mast,and tren.



Oh almost certainly this was the issue. Especially if you ran an AI concurrently.
Masteron is anti estrogenic and so are win and even tren to some degree.


----------



## brundel (Jul 27, 2012)

jimm said:


> thanks bud did have some dispersable glucosamine and chondroitin tablets lying about but cant find it will pick up some tomoro! whats msm tho?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate you always got good advise! regarding estro was running arimidex 0.5 EOD dropped it and seem to feel better in general without it! im guessing it was over kill will be getting bloods after cycle! oh and incase you missed it is beeing ran with a mild dose of test (test e 300mg per week)



Yah having estro too low makes you feel pretty bad. Libido crashes and you feel pretty crummy.
ONce it rebounds a bit after stopping the adex youll feel fine.
At 300mg test you almost dont even need an AI and particularly not with WIN included.

Once estro starts to climb back up things will be fine again.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 27, 2012)

If it would get too bad to deal with I'd probably run a low dose of npp or deca. I was hoping since the eq I'm running helps joints it would be ok to run winny but my shoulder injury that was recent doesn't need to be reaggravated


----------



## celticthug (Jul 27, 2012)

First run with winny at 50 ED caused sum joint issues and i pulled it after 2 weeks.I was running Decca at  600,i think.Tried again while running EQ and Decca at 600 a peice,at end of cycle.Did not have any problems,and ran it for 4 weeks.Found i liked winny.I'm older(41) and have been lifting weights since i was a young kid.I take my krill oil and tried sum joint support products.Nothing has worked anyway near as well as the EQ and Decca.


----------



## jimm (Jul 28, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yah having estro too low makes you feel pretty bad. Libido crashes and you feel pretty crummy.
> ONce it rebounds a bit after stopping the adex youll feel fine.
> At 300mg test you almost dont even need an AI and particularly not with WIN included.
> 
> Once estro starts to climb back up things will be fine again.



yeah exactly right brO!!  i just felt crappy in general and yeah libido had crashed but now its back with a bang im liking this little cycle no sides atall exept minor joint pain and even that is not there at all times feels a bit like tendonitis in the right elbow at times but im drinkin a good 6-8 litres of water a day. first run with winny and i like it. seems perfect for the summer.

scared abit of the hair loss sides but i dont have any hair loss issues in the family, quite the opposite really!


----------



## jimm (Jul 28, 2012)

longworthb said:


> If it would get too bad to deal with I'd probably run a low dose of npp or deca. I was hoping since the eq I'm running helps joints it would be ok to run winny but my shoulder injury that was recent doesn't need to be reaggravated



yeah always better to be safe then sorry with injurys mate!

As far as deca goes never say never and all that but its one aas i cant see myself running to scared of the deca dick!

Eq seems good (ive never done it) might try it in my winter cycle for its supposed appitite positive effects heard it has to be run for like 16weeks or something to even be worth running? bit crazy that if you dont intent to run a cycle that long but i more then likely will!


----------



## the_predator (Jul 28, 2012)

Methylsulfonylmethane(msm) is a relatively new dietary supplement form of sulfur that is found in our living tissues. MSM supports healthy connective tissues like tendons, ligaments, and muscle. I don't know how tests/studies have been done on it but it but like I said, it has worked for me.


----------



## DraculaMan (Jul 28, 2012)

I run winny at 75mg a day and when I do I always use NPP at around 350mg a week, it helps alot.


----------



## jimm (Jul 28, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Methylsulfonylmethane(msm) is a relatively new dietary supplement form of sulfur that is found in our living tissues. MSM supports healthy connective tissues like tendons, ligaments, and muscle. I don't know how tests/studies have been done on it but it but like I said, it has worked for me.



thanks for the info any chanse you could pm me somewere i may be able to find this product?


----------



## jimm (Jul 28, 2012)

DraculaMan said:


> I run winny at 75mg a day and when I do I always use NPP at around 350mg a week, it helps alot.




i dont want to run deca mate scared of it lol


----------



## DOBE (Jul 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> oh almost certainly this was the issue. Especially if you ran an ai concurrently.
> Masteron is anti estrogenic and so are win and even tren to some degree.



thankyou for making my point, the masteron is anti estrogenic and yes i did use adex. Ouch.


----------



## jimm (Jul 31, 2012)

DOBE said:


> thankyou for making my point, the masteron is anti estrogenic and yes i did use adex. Ouch.



bye bye sex drive.....


lucky i droped the adex feeling real good now mayn...


----------



## jimm (Jul 31, 2012)

WOW now i knoe my dbol was definatly bunk on my last run im getting strong as fuck off winstrol lol wtf!!! and getting leaner! WIN!


hmmm cant wait to hop on the tren train choo choo!!


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just stack it with some npp or dbol for the duration.


----------



## DOBE (Jul 31, 2012)

jimm said:


> bye bye sex drive.....
> 
> 
> lucky i droped the adex feeling real good now mayn...


LOL. Acually the joint pain was the only adverse side that I noticed but now I'm thinking if one was going to do short blasts and cruise( 5 or 6 weeks) with fast acting esters like test prop, tren and mast with winny tabs would any anti e be needed at all and if not would you still include caber?


----------

